# All Slavic: mortal enemy



## Encolpius

Hello, the collocation using the death + enemy exists in some other languages, but regarding Slavic languages so far I have found 
*Russian*:  _смертельный враг_
*Czech*: does not exist
How about your languages? do you use it? Thanks


----------



## vandaman

Macedonian: Смртен непријател /Smrten neprijatel/


----------



## phosphore

Serbian: smrtni neprijatelj


----------



## Encolpius

*Polish*: śmiertelny wróg


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*smrteľný nepriateľ*

I'm sure I've heard it but I wouldn't say it's very common.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*smrtni sovražnik*


----------



## Selyd

*Ukrainian*:
*заклятий ворог*


----------



## winpoj

What first comes to (my) mind in Czech is:

"nepřítel na život a na smrt"

although I think "smrtelný nepřítel" may be used by some as well.


----------



## Azori

This one is used in Slovak, too:

*nepriateľ na život a na smrť*


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: смъртен враг.


----------



## ilocas2

winpoj said:


> What first comes to (my) mind in Czech is:
> 
> "nepřítel na život a na smrt"
> 
> although I think "smrtelný nepřítel" may be used by some as well.


 
I think that most used is *úhlavní nepřítel* in the sense of the idiom "mortal enemy" and it means something like "main enemy"


----------



## slavic_one

Croatian: smrtni neprijatelj / krvni neprijatelj


----------



## Selyd

*Ukrainian*:
*затяті вороги*  - (among themselves)


----------



## dark_helmut

Serbian: _smrtni neprijatelj_ and _zakleti neprijatelj_. 

Also, _dušman_ and _dušmanin_ are used, but they came into Serbian via Turkish.


----------

